# Bike Fit Help in the Fort Collins to Denver Area



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Does anyone have any recommendations for some bike fit help in the northern Front Range? I have a bike (or three) and mainly just need help with some fine tuning questions, such as cleat placement and optimal saddle height. I've had an achy knee that won't seem to go away.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for some bike fit help in the northern Front Range? I have a bike (or three) and mainly just need help with some fine tuning questions, such as cleat placement and optimal saddle height. I've had an achy knee that won't seem to go away.


I'd recommend talking to Rick Woy at The Phoenix Cyclery.
http://www.phoenixcyclery.com/


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

godot said:


> I'd recommend talking to Rick Woy at The Phoenix Cyclery.
> http://www.phoenixcyclery.com/


I've never heard of that place. From the picture, is he the guy from the old Rock and Road Cyclery in FC at College and Laurel?


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Ann Trombley - she works out of Fascat and is both a fitter and a physical therapist. 

http://www.trailmastercoaching.com/main_pt.html
http://www.fascatcoaching.com/bikefit.html

The other option is Boulder Center for Sports Medicine.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Pablo said:


> I've never heard of that place. From the picture, is he the guy from the old Rock and Road Cyclery in FC at College and Laurel?


Yep.....


----------



## D-Town (Aug 22, 2004)

*Vecchios*

The fitter at Vecchios in Boulder (Joe?) was the best bike fit I've had, including BCSM.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

D-Town said:


> The fitter at Vecchios in Boulder (Joe?) was the best bike fit I've had, including BCSM.


Did he fit you to an existing bike or for a new bike?


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

You may wan to try Chris Soden over at Pro Peleton in Boulder - knows his stuff.


----------



## D-Town (Aug 22, 2004)

*Both*



Pablo said:


> Did he fit you to an existing bike or for a new bike?


He fit me initially on my existing bike, then I ordered a new bike, which he also fit for me. The initial fit was partially to help assess what to get for the new bike.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Did he fit you to an existing bike or for a new bike?


Guessing if you buy a bike it's free otherwise you pay for his services. PDex's suggestion is probably good also. 

You could also check out the Boulder Center for Sports Medicine--they used to have some kind of fancy bike fit services there.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Guessing if you buy a bike it's free otherwise you pay for his services. PDex's suggestion is probably good also.
> 
> You could also check out the Boulder Center for Sports Medicine--they used to have some kind of fancy bike fit services there.


I really just need someone to look at my left knee on the bike. I wonder if thee's some limited (and cheaper) anaylsys available.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> I really just need someone to look at my left knee on the bike. I wonder if thee's some limited (and cheaper) anaylsys available.


Do you have insurance? If you are having issues it could be covered if you go somewhere like the Boulder Center for Sports Medicine. Really sounds like you need a PT who's also familiar with bike fit.

Pricing here--damn it is spendy:

http://www.bch.org/sportsmedicine/ss-pricing.aspx


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Pablo said:


> I really just need someone to look at my left knee on the bike. I wonder if thee's some limited (and cheaper) anaylsys available.


Two thoughts: Like BJ said, your insurance may cover this. It is a lot cheaper for them to pay the $200 now than $5000 in rehab later. Check with Ann and see what she says about insurance coverage.

Also, check with Lester Pardoe (sp?) at BCSM. There are a wide variety of services they offer that are "off menu". Of course they'll try and hit you up for the 3D fitting with the 8-by-10 color glossies with circles and arrows and a paragraph on the back, but tell them your problems and ask if there is a less expensive alternative.


----------



## blbike (May 12, 2006)

For a regular fit, I'd say Retul. I had Todd Carver fit me, best I've felt on a bike in years. They're doing many of the big pro teams. If its injury specific, I agree with other responders that BCSM is the way to go, and with health insurance or a doctor's recommendation/letter that might cover it.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Pablo, what did you decide? Do you have any experiences you'd like to share? 

(I'm only asking because some of the recommendations I've made previously to LoneFrontRanger were not, um, well received after she followed through. I'd like to know if I should just shut up sometimes)


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

PDex said:


> Pablo, what did you decide? Do you have any experiences you'd like to share?
> 
> (I'm only asking because some of the recommendations I've made previously to LoneFrontRanger were not, um, well received after she followed through. I'd like to know if I should just shut up sometimes)


Hi PDex. I haven't really decided anything yet. I've been pretty swamped at work and I knocked up my ol' lady four months ago with our first (woot!). It's also sort of a lower priority with the reduced riding that comes with the winter. The more I thought about it, I'm not sure a full bike fit is what I really need. I got a custom Black Sheep last year (which I love). The "tired" knee I have occasionally experienced predates the Black Sheep, so it's not that bike. It might have something to do with pedals without much float and/or the big geared fixie I ride a lot. I plan on following up with the insurance angle. I also plan on following up to see if I can get someone to do sort of a limited analysis of my cleat placement and pedals. In the meantime, there's also lower gear spinning and no more rides up Lefthand on the fixie.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Hi PDex. I haven't really decided anything yet. I've been pretty swamped at work and I knocked up my ol' lady four months ago with our first (woot!). It's also sort of a lower priority with the reduced riding that comes with the winter. The more I thought about it, I'm not sure a full bike fit is what I really need. I got a custom Black Sheep last year (which I love). The "tired" knee I have occasionally experienced predates the Black Sheep, so it's not that bike. It might have something to do with pedals without much float and/or the big geared fixie I ride a lot. I plan on following up with the insurance angle. I also plan on following up to see if I can get someone to do sort of a limited analysis of my cleat placement and pedals. In the meantime, there's also lower gear spinning and no more rides up Lefthand on the fixie.


Not sure if they still do it, but Steve at Louisville Cyclery used to do cleat fitting. Probably be pretty reasonably priced also.


----------

